# My little guy Patches died this morning



## Noodlesmadison

One of my guinea pigs, Patches, died from liver failure this morning. I'm completely heartbroken and this never gets easier.

I have a spayed 2 year old guinea pig girl that now needs a buddy. She gets extremely depressed when her pals go away. We had an 8 yr old old man guinea pig, Spartacus, when we brought her home. We spayed her and stuck her in there (after 2 weeks)... they were the best of friends.
Then he died a few months later from VERY old age. She wouldn't move or eat. It killed me. So we adopted Patches (who was already at least 2.5-3 yrs) from a rescue and they became best friends.
Now Patches is gone.
I was told by everyone and the vet that we need to adopt a baby male. So there is no same sex fighting. Typical dominance stuff usually always works itself out if it's a baby and intros are done properly. We have an 8 foot, huge cc cage. So there is plenty of room for them to run away from each other. 

Does anyone know of a baby male for adoption in NY?


----------



## DaneMama

I'm so sorry to hear about Patches...you gave him a good life full of love. RIP sweet angel :angel:


----------



## Neeko

I had 4 guinea pigs growing up, and they were incredibly sweet, with wonderful, unique personalities. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

I'm so sorry for your loss  

A quick search on petfinder turned up this little cutie: Petfinder Adoptable Guinea Pig | Guinea Pig | New Rochelle, NY | Metro


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Guinea pigs are people too!

Sorry you lost your little buddy.


----------



## xchairity_casex

oh no! im so very sorry for your and you guinea girls loss .
i would begin surfing craigslist, maybe post an ad.
i hope you find her a mate soon good luck


----------



## Janet At Nutro

I am so sorry to hear about Patches.
That is so sad.


----------



## Chocx2

Sorry you lost Patches I had a Guinea when I was young also, they are very cute little squeakers.


----------



## bett

sorry for your loss.


----------



## July11

Aaaww, I'm so sorry your little guy passed away. My sister had the cutest little fluffy guinea pig years ago. Whenever anyone opened the fridge he would whistle.....(Give me some lettuce!!!!.)...sounded like a wolf whistle. We still talk about him and miss him.

Hugs and hoping you find a new friend for your little lady soon.


----------



## Noodlesmadison

Thank you all for your condolences. I am looking at that petfinder link right now (baby Metro) and we are considering going to get him. He's very cute and few years back I found a guinea pig in a cardboard box in a thunderstorm. Stories are so similar, must be fate 
We miss Patches so much, Ruby is so lonely. So when my husband gets time off this weekend, we are going to get a baby. I contacted the rescue I got Patches from and she has foster homes with baby pigs in Brooklyn and Queens... So maybe we can do that too.

I opened Noodles meat freezer tonight and was grabbing a cornish hen when I saw Patches body (in a bag with towel) and it hit me all over again. We are thinking about planting him in a plant pot with flowers and putting him on the fire escape
Does anyone know if we will see maggots or flies? I'd like to avoid that


----------



## lauren43

I'm so sorry for your loss. It touches my heart as my first (and sweetest) Guinea pig was patches as well, and my parents gave her to a pet store when she was nearly 5 years old (something ill never fully forgive them for)..


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Noodlesmadison said:


> Thank you all for your condolences. I am looking at that petfinder link right now (baby Metro) and we are considering going to get him. He's very cute and few years back I found a guinea pig in a cardboard box in a thunderstorm. Stories are so similar, must be fate
> We miss Patches so much, Ruby is so lonely. So when my husband gets time off this weekend, we are going to get a baby. I contacted the rescue I got Patches from and she has foster homes with baby pigs in Brooklyn and Queens... So maybe we can do that too.
> 
> I opened Noodles meat freezer tonight and was grabbing a cornish hen when I saw Patches body (in a bag with towel) and it hit me all over again. We are thinking about planting him in a plant pot with flowers and putting him on the fire escape
> Does anyone know if we will see maggots or flies? I'd like to avoid that


Aw, yay! Good luck, I hope it works out! 

I don't know about the flower pot...I might be a little reluctant to try that unless it was a really big pot. If he's buried well, you shouldn't see flies and maggots, I wouldn't think. That would bother me too :-/


----------



## Noodlesmadison

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss
> 
> A quick search on petfinder turned up this little cutie: Petfinder Adoptable Guinea Pig | Guinea Pig | New Rochelle, NY | Metro


We adopted Metro yesterday morning!!
We brought Ruby to the humane society so they could meet - they hit it off! So, now Metro is just in a little quarantine but we hope they can be together by next week  Thank you for linking his page... 

Metro and Ruby meeting
















Metro in his quarantine cage and just a quick visit to the big 8 foot cage that he will be in next week w Ruby!


----------



## Noodlesmadison

And this was Patches. Miss the little guy


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

That's wonderful! I'm so glad it worked out so well. He and Ruby are both very cute and Patches was adorable as well.


----------

